# Why do so many women hate the word "panties"?



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Google "panties", and all the results are about how it's an awful word, no one should say it, and it needs to be removed from the English language. I like it. It sounds cute and dainty. What are we supposed to call them? "Women's underwear"? That sounds stupid, prudish, unsexy, ungirly, and too bulky. I hear "women's underwear" and I think of those big white briefs that cover up the bellybutton. Why is "panties" such a bad word?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never heard of someone who hated the word. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Doesn't bother me either


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"Knickers" is a bit more common here in UK.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

we don't say panties here. it does sound a bit odd i guess, but it's probably cos i aint used to it.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

My mom calls my dad's and brother's underwear "panties." It really pisses them off. Other than that, I've never heard of anyone being offended by the word "panties."


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I love panties. Not to wear though..


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ugh, I hate the word. It sounds icky and gross. If I have to think of the specifics of why, I guess it just seems to associate women with sex. 

I call it "underwear". It may be "prudish, unsexy, ungirly, and bulky," but it's far more practical than the tiny strips of cloth that I picture when I hear "panties". (Actually, when I hear it, I try to pretend that I didn't hear it and I heard underwear instead. I'm really part of the panty-hating crowd, lol.)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea, it is so prudish. -_- Why do people waste their energy getting all worked up over a word? Especially since it's so innocent sounding. There are other things to worry about. 

I love saying that word. ^_^ I find it really cute. I say both underwear and panties but panties is a cute word. ;3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't normally talk about undergarments in conversation, unless I'm being facetious. I might say "panties" as part of a crude joke, or just to exemplify my vast maturity (I can validate that I am mature, I'm an adult, I'm 18!!!!!). 

I don't particularly hate the word, I just think it sounds too girly. Not just to wear, but to say. I might just vomit rainbows if the word ever rolls off my tongue in a serious context.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

It makes my skin crawl. It sounds both lascivious and infantile, which is about the worst combination you can get.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate that word, too. I prefer 'undies', or the specific fit (girly briefs, boyshorts, etc.).


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

American slang lol


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

Ugh, I don't want to even type it. The word just makes me uncomfterable, maybe it's just how it sounds, maybe it's because I've never been with a girl, or maybe I'm just a bit prude.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i dont like the word. it sounds really sexual. i prefer 'undies'.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Giggity giggity!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't care.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

panties...sammich...sammich...panties


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

I have only ever called them pants.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

actually it's a social thing, back then everyone would always say they dislike the word mainly like in UK, it probably tickles their tongue lol.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Since when is "panties" an offensive word? Haha, I have no problem with it. Panties panties panties--- PANTIES!


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I didn't know this. 
I'm not a woman so I guess I don't need to know this..


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pantaloons


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

huh


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

mdiada said:


> Since when is "panties" an offensive word? Haha, I have no problem with it. Panties panties panties--- PANTIES!


Yeah girl! Yell it loud and proud! :boogie

:kma to all the debbie downers


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I've never really liked it. Could be my own sensitivities, but eh... it's like moist, or ointment. It's kind of gross, maybe too girly... in a young way.

You get a feel for certain words, you know? It's not necessarily about being offensive or prudish...


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

mdiada said:


> Since when is "panties" an offensive word? Haha, I have no problem with it. Panties panties panties--- PANTIES!


^ This 

PANTIESSSS. XD

I don't think panties is an offensive word at all ._. quite the opposite, pretty fun to say XD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, it is so prudish. -_- Why do people waste their energy getting all worked up over a word? Especially since it's so innocent sounding. There are other things to worry about.
> 
> I love saying that word. ^_^ I find it really cute. I say both underwear and panties but panties is a cute word. ;3


 I approve of this post. :yes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> It makes my skin crawl. It sounds both lascivious and infantile, which is about the worst combination you can get.


I kind of agree. I'm glad I don't have to use it in my language.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I kind of agree. I'm glad I don't have to use it in my language.


What word do you use in Sweden? :3


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

We're talking about "panties" being a bad word (or something) when we have words like "penis" that sound absolutely obscene and people use them on daytime TV every single day?

Why are people so uptight?


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

What's with all the people getting their panties in a knot over this thread.....?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Kiba said:


> What's with all the people getting their panties in a knot over this thread.....?


 I kind of doubt you really want to know.


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

I had a female friend who absolutely _despised_ the word. She would rather have people call them "women's underwear" over "panties" any day. Me, personally, I prefer saying "panties". Like you said OP, it sounds more feminine and sexy.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I like to tell a woman to take off her panties. Whether she likes the word or not doesn't matter, as long as she understands and takes it off.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> We're talking about "panties" being a bad word (or something) when we have words like "penis" that sound absolutely obscene and people use them on daytime TV every single day?
> 
> Why are people so uptight?


"Penis" and "vagina" are the worst words they could've gave those parts. Dx They sound more like diseases.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

How about vagina wrapper. Does that sound better?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Draconess25 said:


> "Penis" and "vagina" are the worst words they could've gave those parts. Dx They sound more like diseases.


 :lol

Yep! I remember when I was in sex ed in junior high and they told us these words. I can remember just sitting there with my mouth open thinking "They can't be serious!". And then the first thing I thought after that was why they bothered to give them scientific names that sound nastier than the (supposedly) offensive slang.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Draconess25 said:


> Google "panties"


 Well if you _insist_ :um


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Maltesta said:


> "Knickers" is a bit more common here in UK.


now that sounds horrible to me

I love panties :b


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Yep! I remember when I was in sex ed in junior high and they told us these words. I can remember just sitting there with my mouth open thinking "They can't be serious!". And then the first thing I thought after that was why they bothered to give them scientific names that sound nastier than the (supposedly) offensive slang.


"Anus" is pretty bad too. xD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Draconess25 said:


> "Anus" is pretty bad too. xD


 Agreed. As if the actual function of the thing isn't bad enough, they have to pick a word that sounds at least ten times as bad as it actually is. :lol


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I call them Impenetrable Pecker Protection !! I can't seem to get past the PANTIES barrier, it's a enigma to me...

And then they came out with self adhesive Winged Panty SHEILDS... WTF !!!

Are they GLUING them on NOW !!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Agreed. As if the actual function of the thing isn't bad enough, they have to pick a word that sounds at least ten times as bad as it actually is. :lol


Its only because you have an association for it already, try to remove the association and you will get a lovely innocent word.

"The anus is shining in the sky and the birds sing their lovely song"

"I'm going anusing happily with the cheerfull bunnies today"

See? Lovely and innocent.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

'Orifice' - there's a naughty word.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't personally see much of an issue. But then again I don't think words in general have any real power, intent on the other hand...


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I hear panties and I think sexy, it also connects to panting in my mind, ya know breathless n sexy, not like.. with emphysema. 
I hear knickers and I think Bridget Jones massive old lady undercrackers, underoos.
So yeah, I like the word panties


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't help but associate 'panties' with that creepy american casting couch porn genre. Whiny 18 year old girls acting much younger; drooling, gawkish men grinning through bared teeth like the dogs they are.

It isn't feminine or sexy, it's the sexualisation of a word which used to refer to little girls underwear.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Umpalumpa said:


> Its only because you have an association for it already, try to remove the association and you will get a lovely innocent word.
> 
> "The anus is shining in the sky and the birds sing their lovely song"
> 
> ...


I'm moved to tears.



kiirby said:


> I can't help but associate 'panties' with that creepy american casting couch porn genre. Whiny 18 year old girls acting much younger; drooling, gawkish men grinning through bared teeth like the dogs they are.
> 
> It isn't feminine or sexy, it's the sexualisation of a word which used to refer to little girls underwear.


Haha. Oh yes. Which word would you use instead, though? I don't think there are enough words for underwear. Not in Swedish, either.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Crevice - there's another dirty word.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

first time i herd woman were bother by that..
i love the word is pretty arousing tho


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Crevice - there's another dirty word.


:lol

I'm in the "no" camp for panties. This should have been a poll.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^no panties! :shock




(sorry :hide)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol I need to post the section of the Gimme a Break episode where one of the daughters is caught smoking. They have a conversation about where she might be hiding the cigarettes, and I could not stop laughing. I would play it over and over :haha.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

I love the word, but I hate wearing em


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^no panties! :shock
> 
> (sorry :hide)


I believe the word you are looking for is 'underwearless.'


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Enoxyla said:


> I love the word, *but I hate wearing em*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't explain it but I also detest the word.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Enoxyla said:


> I love the word, but I hate wearing em


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

housebunny said:


> I believe the word you are looking for is 'underwearless.'


Well then you can join Enoxyla in the underwearless corner 

(ok, I should stop posting in this thread now)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> Its only because you have an association for it already, try to remove the association and you will get a lovely innocent word.
> 
> "The anus is shining in the sky and the birds sing their lovely song"
> 
> ...


:blank


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I saw this in another forum I belong too which I think is odd. 

As for the word, it doesn't really bother me. I call them panties however.

I know of other woman who find the word extremely offensive though.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :blank


:kma


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Daydreamer_Sam said:


> I saw this in another forum I belong too which I think is odd.
> 
> As for the word, it doesn't really bother me. I call them panties however.
> 
> I know of other woman who find the word extremely offensive though.


If it's Social Phobia World, it was me. xD I sometimes post things on both sites to get double the answers.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Enoxyla said:


> I love the word, but I hate wearing em


So you normally go pantyless :clap ? That's hot.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

It's probably a feminist thing. They must have a committee that meets daily to decide what to hate and make a big deal about next.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Panty-lines they all hate. And I guess the word, too. I liked the panties my mother laid out. ****ed me up as an adult, though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

estse said:


> Panty-lines they all hate. And I guess the word, too. I liked the panties my mother laid out. ****ed me up as an adult, though.


 Am I the only one who has no idea what this post means?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea what this post means?


Yesh?


----------



## CaramelTron (Feb 8, 2014)

Could be a Seinfeld reference. Or maybe she is saying that the underwear her mum put out for her to wear as a child was nice.

I love Seinfeld (showing my age). We say knickers or pants in the UK. I prefer underwear unless talking to a child and I will just say knickers- a child like my niece or her friend.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Cause men wanna get into Em .


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

I hear some women say "underwear" instead of "panties". I don't know why they're calling it the same as guys.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I love a good pair of Knickerbockers.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It shouldn't make any difference, really.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't really like the way it sounds :I maybe because nobody uses that word in the UK.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Because panties sounds so babyish. It sounds like something a 5-year-old girl would say. Even the British word knickers is better than panties.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> It makes my skin crawl. It sounds both lascivious and infantile, which is about the worst combination you can get.


The lascivious element makes it extremely "hot."


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

I don't mind the word at all. I think it's cute. 

I did have a British girl go crazy on me for calling them that. It's amusing how avidly angry people get over a silly word.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I usually say underwear or undies. Never panties.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Panties are sexy.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Me gustan las bragas. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol I need to post the section of the Gimme a Break episode where one of the daughters is caught smoking. They have a conversation about where she might be hiding the cigarettes, and I could not stop laughing. I would play it over and over :haha.


Found it! At 8:10, the Chief is looking for cigarettes! :haha


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I hate the word panties. I just hate how anything associated with being female has to be sexualized. Can't I just be a regular human being for five seconds? Plus, boy shorts are the best women's underwear.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

mcmuffinme said:


> I hate the word panties. I just hate how anything associated with being female has to be sexualized. Can't I just be a regular human being for five seconds? Plus, boy shorts are the best women's underwear.


Show me your boy shorts?


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Well I don't like saying 'belly'. Can't explain it logically, but it feels too personal and vaguely gross. So panties might trigger others in a similar way. 

In fact I think a lot of baby talk like 'kissies', 'huggies' etc. grosses me out slightly.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

mcmuffinme said:


> I hate the word panties. I just hate how anything associated with being female has to be sexualized. Can't I just be a regular human being for five seconds? Plus, boy shorts are the best women's underwear.


Boy shorts are so uncomfortable! Dx I don't know how you can wear them.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ima panting just looking at these panties...


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Again, I just don't understand boyshorts. They just feel like a permanent wedgie.


----------

